
Raspberry Pi, Arduino, and an old TV make for perfect learning platform - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/raspberry-pi-arduino-and-an-old-tv-make-for-perfect-learning-platform-2012068/
======
sp332
Pretty funny using a $35 "workstation" to develop for a $79 microcontroller
platform :)

